# Which lead/leash do you use?



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Was wondering what you use to walk your V's?

I'm currently using a sliprope lead with Otto he's 13 weeks now & starting to pull a good bit was thinking of getting a harness

L xx


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Otto,
I was using the british slip lead for training and I still do for heeling exercises. I just bought the easy walk harness (has different brands/names) and I am amazed by the control it gives you of your dog. A trainer who recommended it said it's like having power steering over your pup (mine is 7 mos now). I still am working on having him learn a good heel with the slip lead during our short daily sessions, but the harness is for all the other times. With time, I'd like to phase out the harness and have a well heeling dog, but until then I'm happy with the two.


----------



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok great i'll check it out 

L x


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

if you end up getting it, let me know what you think! you may want to wait until your pup isn't growing as fast, though, because you'll probably have to go through several sizes!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought an Easy Walk harness for Willie, but he was already fully grown. All it did was make him a little uncomfortable while he pulled me along. Ha-Ha-Ha! His pulling habit is very entrenched. I am still working on it. He's 4-1/2 years old. ;D Really, though, it's a good concept and probably would work pretty well on a younger dog. Just didn't work for me. I am going to donate mine to one of the local rescue groups.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We use the Gentle Leader. It worked great. Now that Ruby is 7 months we are training her with no special collar/lead. Before that, she had too much puppy ADD and the gentle leader was great for walks. It takes them a bit to get used to it and make sure you read the instructions if you get one.


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

We use an Easy Walker harness on Roxie and it is wonderful! I was sceptical when the trainer at our puppy class suggested it for Roxie 2 months ago, but she immediately started walking well in it and now we don't leave home without it. We bought a medium when she was 6 months and have been able to keep changing the size as she grows. I pretty sure there will be enough room in the medium if we move the strapes to not have to buy another one. Hope this helps! It had a major positive impact on us!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We also use the easy walk harness for Axel (8months), and it works wonderfully. However, we are trying to weed him off it slowly, now that he is getting older and not pulling like he used to when he was younger, hopefully we will have him on a regular collar in a couple of months.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

We use a gentle leader. My dog is a pulling maniac without it. He's had lots of training, lots of time spent, lots of walking the same 10 ft back and forth, and he still pulls. So for everyone's sanity and for his exeercise needs (because no one wanted to take him for walks because of the pulling) we had to get the gentle leader. He still pulls but its not even close to being as bad as it was without it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Slip-lead or a leather collar/leash is your best choice, I'll explain:

We tried/used the gentle leader, easy walker, and the haltie.

Gentle leader, Sam hated and it quite honestly takes away from his looks. Also there are a number of negative reviews associated with this product. Could cause serious neck problems if he bolts.

Easy walker was working, so did the haltie but when running like mad off leash, Sam always came back with red rub marks.

So we are using a leather collar and the slip-lead only. He still needs ID tags and the leather collar is standard, where as the slip-lead is easy on and go. 
The answer to your 13 week old daemon is for U to learn how to use the collar/leash or slip-lead properly! 
Caesar to the rescue, yet again: *Cesar Millan Mastering Leadership Vol 4* is the answer.
In short, when U use the slip-lead all U have to do is say something to the dog (verbal cue) and pop the lead to the side, slightly. All the info contained in the DVD.

All the best, don't mean to upset anyone, just offering my opinion.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

I walk Avery on a slip or a standard flat collar. She will still try to pull if she scents game or sees other dogs but for the most part she's happy to skip along at my side. She's 8 months. As she gets older and becomes more bird-y her heel will deteriorate and I may have to resort to a Gentle Leader or similar but for now she's doing OK.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

AfroViz said:


> I walk Avery on a slip or a standard flat collar. She will still try to pull if she scents game or sees other dogs but for the most part she's happy to skip along at my side. She's 8 months. As she gets older and becomes more bird-y her heel will deteriorate and I may have to resort to a Gentle Leader or similar but for now she's doing OK.


Actually what you may find is that her heel on the leash gets better as she gets older and more birdy.
All the V's I've owned through the years were able to put together that the leash meant no playtime. They did it on their own.
Well, except for Rush. He felt personally insulted when I put a leash on him. 

To the OP.
I use a standard 1" Safety D ring collar and a 9' flat canvas leash. I've never needed anything else.


----------

